# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  ساخت پک زبانی برای شیرپوینت

## shahab_ksh

با سلام

میشه اطلاعاتی در مورد ساخت پک زبانی برای شیرپوینت رو بفرمایید.

----------

